# Gorgeous Maltese at Furbaby Rescue - Washington State



## dogloverx3

I hope someone is looking for a Maltese in this area , these are divine . Sarah
Dolly aged 3 ( 8lb's )








Wallace 12 months ( 4lb's )








Houston 5 years (4lb's )


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh My!! They are precious!! Geesh.. so so many darlin babies out there needing loving and permanent homes!


----------



## totallytotontuffy

What the heck is going on? There seems to be a high number of maltese in rescue now and rescue orgs. frantic to find foster/forever homes.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie

I wish I was there I would surely bring one home...well if they would let me. The rescues here won't adopt out to families with small children so I've read. They might make the acception but I don't know.


----------



## The A Team

How could anyone give up or mistreat a Maltese?


----------



## k/c mom

> What the heck is going on? There seems to be a high number of maltese in rescue now and rescue orgs. frantic to find foster/forever homes.[/B]


You know, I have thought about this even before this post. I really think that a lot of people are not prepared for what a Maltese (& particularly a puppy) personality truly is like, especially a first-time small-dog owner. I was this way with my first Malt, Rosebud (R.I.P.) back in 1990. When I first brought her home she was very sweet and shy. Fast forward a couple days and she was a hellion. I was overwhelmed ... I didn't know how to deal with her. She was just being playful but I was inexperienced and didn't recognize the signals she was giving me. I was wondering what I had gotten myself in to. Thank goodness she and I finally bonded and it was a love affair for 12 more years. 

However, I can imagine how people can be overwhelmed with a Maltese puppy, especially if they don't understand how to train them and perhaps use harsh methods or they let the Malt get the upper hand and end up with a very bossy dog. Or they may think a Malt is a great dog for very young children and then find out otherwise. 

Seeing a Malt puppy at the breeder's ... they just seem so sweet and innocent and then they get home and secure with things and get rowdy and very playful and mouthy and bitey. That is the reality and some people just want a perfect dog right away. They may chew furniture, bark all the time, be slow to potty train, bite your house shoes or feet as you try to walk, pull on your clothing, appear to not be trainable and so forth. For a first-time small dog owner, these traits can be unexpected and a turn off. Suddenly, their idea of a sweet, little docile Maltese has been shattered. 

When people come on SM and say they want a Malt but have never been around one before and that it is their first small dog and they have toddlers in the house and maybe a husband or boyfriend who isn't too keen on the idea, I always cringe and worry about the Malt.


----------



## gibbert

Holy Moly, they're cute. I'd like to drive up there and put little Wallace in my shirt pocket and bring him home. Dang, he's kissable.









You guys are right...there are *SO MANY!!







*


----------



## lillady

I know, they are all cute but that Wallace sure is a little sweety!!














Poor babies!!



> Holy Moly, they're cute. I'd like to drive up there and put little Wallace in my shirt pocket and bring him home. Dang, he's kissable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are right...there are *SO MANY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[/B]


----------



## Max & Rocky

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=408241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is going on? There seems to be a high number of maltese in rescue now and rescue orgs. frantic to find foster/forever homes.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I have thought about this even before this post. I really think that a lot of people are not prepared for what a Maltese (& particularly a puppy) personality truly is like, especially a first-time small-dog owner. I was this way with my first Malt, Rosebud (R.I.P.) back in 1990. When I first brought her home she was very sweet and shy. Fast forward a couple days and she was a hellion. I was overwhelmed ... I didn't know how to deal with her. She was just being playful but I was inexperienced and didn't recognize the signals she was giving me. I was wondering what I had gotten myself in to. Thank goodness she and I finally bonded and it was a love affair for 12 more years.
> 
> However, I can imagine how people can be overwhelmed with a Maltese puppy, especially if they don't understand how to train them and perhaps use harsh methods or they let the Malt get the upper hand and end up with a very bossy dog. Or they may think a Malt is a great dog for very young children and then find out otherwise.
> 
> Seeing a Malt puppy at the breeder's ... they just seem so sweet and innocent and then they get home and secure with things and get rowdy and very playful and mouthy and bitey. That is the reality and some people just want a perfect dog right away. They may chew furniture, bark all the time, be slow to potty train, bite your house shoes or feet as you try to walk, pull on your clothing, appear to not be trainable and so forth. For a first-time small dog owner, these traits can be unexpected and a turn off. Suddenly, their idea of a sweet, little docile Maltese has been shattered.
> 
> When people come on SM and say they want a Malt but have never been around one before and that it is their first small dog and they have toddlers in the house and maybe a husband or boyfriend who isn't too keen on the idea, I always cringe and worry about the Malt. [/B]
Click to expand...

 

I think you are right and I think I would add to that the "Paris Hilton" effect. I can't keep 'em straight but wasn't she photographed with a Maltese a while back?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

> Holy Moly, they're cute. I'd like to drive up there and put little Wallace in my shirt pocket and bring him home. Dang, he's kissable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are right...there are *SO MANY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[/B]



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Don't you think Tchelshi needs a baby brother like Zoe did? Hee Hee!!</span>


----------



## Princess D

They are so cute. If I lived closer I would definetly bring one home. I understand to a point about not adopting to families with children, but not entirely. I have 3 children 13, 10, and 3. My 3 year old really respects and plays very appropriately with Diego (the puppy). I will say that Diego has been pulled in the wagon, rode in the back of my son's electric car, but never anything that would hurt him - he is always quite comfortable and either takes a nap or plays in my son's hair, when my son holds Diego it is on the floor and Diego initiates 90% of their interactions. (Diego loves kids). I wish that rescues would look at the individual families instead of making a rule to encompass all families with children, because we are all different. JMHO


----------



## Lainey & Martin

I actually DID have the chance to kiss Wallace! He's an adorable little dog. I visited with him and Martin (the fourth Maltese they rescued) and had a hard time deciding which one to bring home.

Here's Martin's adoption pic:










FurBaby Rescue

I drove down from Canada on Wednesday in a rainstorm and spent time with the two dogs, their foster-mom and Sandra (the FurBaby lady). Martin has been home with me since then, and is doing wonderfully. We're working on trust issues, then will progress to training and socialization.

He's made great strides even in the few days I've had him. Potty training still hasn't completely 'clicked', but we haven't had too many accidents. He still wants to cock his leg (only been neutered for 3 weeks - hopefully this will go away!) so wears a belly band about the house.

Here he is with his new purple bunny:









I put a harness on him 2 days ago (for him to get used to), then a light leash yesterday. (He's a devil to catch unless I'm sitting on the couch, and I DON'T want it to turn into a 'chase me' game). However, the cats now believe that he's a 4 lb moving cat toy, and run after him pouncing on the leash. Great fun for all.

Anyways, I'm new here, and will be asking PLENTY of questions, I'm sure!

Lainey


----------



## Lainey & Martin

Looks like Wallace has found a home as well! He's such a cutie...

Furbaby Rescue


----------



## Cosy

I think many new small dog owners are put off by the potty training too. It takes longer to train these little ones than a big dog. People become impatient and don't know how to deal with it all. They just saw a cute pic of one and think "let's get one!" I hope the deluge of maltese in shelters and rescue slows down soon, but chances are, with all the up and coming new breeders in it for the bucks it will not, and our breed suffers for it.


----------



## Lainey & Martin

Looks like Wallace and Houston have found homes, and just Dolly is still waiting for a home.


----------



## Lainey & Martin

Thank goodness - looks like Dolly found her home as well.





> Looks like Wallace and Houston have found homes, and just Dolly is still waiting for a home.[/B]


----------



## gibbert

I actually ended up submitting an application for "Wallace" right after Sarah posted this thread - I saw his face and it just melted my heart. They replied and told me they had been swamped with apps for this group of Malts, and that they would be choosing someone that lived closer to their location. I'm so very pleased they have all found forever homes. :wub:


----------



## Morkie4

I'm so glad they found homes to be happy in!!!!! :wub: Such a wonderful thing to rescue these babies and bring them happiness and RECEIVE it from them. :wub:


----------



## Julie718

That is great news that these babies have all found homes!!! :wub:


----------



## Lainey & Martin

And two of them (Wallace and Martin) are now Canadians!


----------



## phmystic

Hello, does anyone know If I can still get one. I live in Michigan but I would love to have one. I have been looking all over the web for a Michigan Maltese rescue and come up empty handed or they want 400-500 to rescue one. Most people would buy from a breeder since their prices are not as high and they can train them from the get go. Why not make them a little less this way people are more apt to purchase one form a shelter, they are going to have so many issues and barriers to cross since they were rescued give people an opportunity to purchase some items for the little guy/gal instead of charging so much for a rescue.



> I hope someone is looking for a Maltese in this area , these are divine . Sarah
> Dolly aged 3 ( 8lb's )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallace 12 months ( 4lb's )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houston 5 years (4lb's )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom

phmystic ~ The donation fees vary for each dog. You are not purchasing a dog, you are adopting one, with the donation fee going in a fund to help the many others. If approved, you would be getting a dog who is spayed/neutered, dental, all health issues addressed, as well as a little one suited for your home. The dogs with "so many issues and barriers to cross", are only placed in very special homes.

I find it hard to believe a breeder is less than $400. Unless you are speaking of a BYB, which is the reason we have soooo many dogs in rescue, awaiting for much needed medical care.


----------

